# Help - newborn piglets!



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

My potbelly pig just farrowed this morning with 9 piglets (1 died from being laid on). She had just 1 piglet her last farrowing. The sow doesn't seem to know how to look after them and easily steps on them or lays on them. she tries to let them nurse but they don't find the teats. A few piglets have nursed a wee bit. I tried to milk the mom and syringe feed it to the piglets but it's really HARD to milk a pig! Would it be ok to mix up some calf colostrum and feed it to them?


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

We feed milk replacer mixed 1 c to 1 quart warm water. You'll prob lose 50% of those newborns - I've had cruddy sows these last two sows for some reason. 

They don't seem to be as baby-oriented as other breeds... Or maybe it's the line I've got...

Keep them warm, keep them fed every ~2-3 hours at most. Good luck!

(I've also heard that goats milk is a good replacer AND you can start mixing in some human baby rice cereal at about 3 days to help "hold" them)...


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Your piglets need an area that they can go to rest. That area needs to be such that the mother pig can't walk in or lie in. This area needs a heat light. Use lots of caution with the heat light cause it will cause a fire. The babys will catch on real quick and realize there is a safe, warm place to lay. As they get a little older (meaning Hours older) Momma will talk to them and tell them to move when she is going to lay down.

Is your sow gentle after having pigs? If so take her babies and try to position them for nursing when she is lying down. Otherwise you may have to botte feed them. Supervise their nursing and them move them to the area with the heat light to keep them warm. I have given raw cows milk and goats milk to piglets without a problem. Your little ones need colostrum first.

You will also want to dip their umbilical cords in iodine, might as well do it cause you already have to handle them.


----------



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

well, so far they seem to be doing ok. The sow seems to be more settled now and most of the piglets are stronger and more energetic and keep trying to nurse. They do have a heat lamp but not a separate area away from mom. With another sow last year, the piglets still stayed with mom rather than going to the heated area, so I decided to put the lamp near mom's nest in the main pen. I will keep a close watch. I can't believe she had 9 when last year was only 1 piglet!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I am glad the babies are getting stronger!
I had to pull 13 2 week old piglets from their mother. She didn't seem to producing enough milk and was getting very aggressive toward them. Those were some very hungry babies. Now they are in my garage in a big round stock tank with a heat light and all the food they can eat.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't imagine putting a heat lamp in with the piglets 'cause our daytime temps are up in the hundreds! The pigs are in the water to keep cool.

It amazes me how at such a young age the piglets will dig down in the hay at night to keep warm (before when the temps were cooler.)

I also have PBPs or as the meat folks call them Asian Heritage Hogs.


----------



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

This morning we still have 6 live piglets. The sow seems to be doing ok with nursing them but not sure if there's still 1 or 2 piglets who don't dig in and nurse as actively when she lays down for them. Also, her 1 boob is especially firm. I tried to massage it and expressed some milk from it, 'cause none of the piglets nursed from that one while I watched. This sow does seem to be very nervous and gets upset if I come close so I try to stay out and leave them alone as much as possible. My other potbelly sow, who's been a very good mother twice, is looking very close now too, and she's huge!


----------



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

Polly still has 5 healthy piglets and mama & babies are doing fine now. She seems to have figured out how to be careful not to squash anyone and they are nursing well. 








And....just yesterday Rosie delivered 8 piglets but 2 were born dead. The remaining 6 are all boys and off to a great healthy start! They are already bigger than Polly's babies who are 2 days older.
















With both litters combined we had a total of 13 boys & only 4 girls but are now left with 9 boys & 2 girls. Any ideas why so many boys?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, you wanted girls, didn't you? Just like with goats, if you want girls, you end up getting boys!


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Cute little piggies!

Congrats on the healthy babies!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Aren't they just the cutest little things!


----------

